# Tournament T-Shirts



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Below is the design for the t-shirts this year. Jean did a great job again this year. If you are going to fish the Galveston tournament and want to guarantee that you get a t-shirt, you must enter by the early entry deadline *JULY 1st* (postmark date). Early entry is $200/boat. Entry at the time of the tournament is $250/boat and no guarantee of t-shirts (because I may not have any extras printed). The information on the Galveston tournament (including a link to the entry form) can be found by clicking here.

If the tournament is called for bad weather, there will be a _rain date_ later in August.


----------

